# PAF Airman details



## Hamzu

Q.How to join PAF as an Airman??
Ans=The PAF provides a lot of opportunities to the talented citizens of Pakistan to join and serve the country by joining the Pakistan Air Force. This is an opportunity for the civilians to join the PAF through the short courses. Candidates are offered recruitment in the following categories:
➡Education instructor
➡Aero technician
➡Aero support
➡Provost
➡Ground Combatier
➡Mechanical Transport
➡Driver
➡Religious Teacher
➡Musician
➡Sportsmen[/box]
Eligibility for Inductions:
✔Religious Teacher:
All the qualified male citizens of Pakistan are eligible to apply as a religious teacher. The age requirement for the religious teacher is 25 to 35 years of age. All matric passed candidates having Fazel Sanad from a recognized Madrasah or Darul Bloom. The age of candidates will be scrutinized at the time of submission of documents.
✔Aero Technician:
Male citizens of Pakistan with age between 15 to 19 years with the 1st division in Fsc with pre-engineering can apply for the post of an aero technician. However, candidates with matric, who have secured 60% marks in total and 40% marks in physics, chemistry, maths and English are eligible to apply.
✔Education Instructor:
All unmarried male with age of 25 to 28 years of age is eligible to apply. However, students already working in the Government departments can apply through proper channel for the post of education instructors. Applicants having bachelor’s in mathematics, English and Physics can apply for the job. However, preference will be given to the candidates with MA / MSc in physics, English and mathematics.
➡English: Students with 45% marks or minimum 2nd Div in English are eligible for the post.
➡Physics: Students with minimum 2nd Division in Bsc Physics are eligible to apply for the post.
➡Mathematics: Students with BSc Mathematics with 2nd Division or 45% marks with any of the following combinations are eligible:
➡Computer Science, Maths & Statistics
Maths, Physics & Computer Science
✔Aero Support:
All unmarried / married men between the age of 16 to 22 years are eligible to apply for this course. Applicants with Matric in science with 60% aggregate marks and 45% in physics, chemistry, mathematics and English respectively are eligible. The selected applicants will be given training at Kohat.
✔Provost:
Pakistani male citizens with age between 16 to 22 years and 175 cm of height are eligible to apply for the provost. However, applicants should have 6/6 vision without glasses. Applicants should have metric in science with 55% of marks in total and 45% marks in physics, chemistry, mathematics and English.
✔Ground Combatier:
Pakistan nationality holders both married and unmarried with an age of 16 to 22 years of age are eligible. Applicants should have a minimum height of 175 cm and 6/6 vision are only eligible for ground combat tier. The desired applicants should have 50% total marks and 45% in remaining subject to be eligible for the post.
✔Mechanical Transport Driver (MTD)
Candidates ranging from the age of 16-22 years are eligible for the post. The required height of the applicants is 168 cm with 6/6 without glasses. The candidate should have 50% aggregate marks in science, 35% in physics, chemistry and 45% in English. If a candidate has passing marks in any of the above subjects are considered eligible for the course. Both civilians and already serving men are eligible to apply for the post.
✔Sportsmen:
Candidates having 16 to 22 years of age with a height of 163 cm are eligible to apply for the sportsmen. Interested applicants with matric in science and a diploma in physical education can apply for the post. However, applicants suitability will be tested by the directorate of sports and special education. Candidates will be tested in trials for different games at PAF selection centres.
✔Registration Process:
Candidates with original certificates, mark sheets and photographs can visit the nearest PAF recruitment centres for registration.
✔Selection Procedure:
Candidates have to pass intelligence, academic as well as medical tests to reach the finals. However, the PAF selection board will make final selection of the candidates.


----------



## Hamzu

#Must_Read
Following Persons can't apply in PAF as an #Airman/#Airwomen
@Ineligibility criteria for induction of@ airmen in PAF are as under: -
*Declared permanently unfit on medical grounds for Defence Forces
*Candidates with dual registration at same or different I & SC for one entry
*Dismissed from any Government Service or withdrawn from any Service Training Institution on medical or disciplinary grounds
*Convicted by a court of law for an offence involving moral turpitude
*Candidate whose documents are found tampered with
*Candidates unable to qualify initial tests or final merit list thrice for induction of airmen
*Candidates who have concealed or provided any incorrect information at the time of registration 
Ineligibility criteria for induction of education instructor in PAF are as under: 
*Suspended/withdrawn from PAF / Army / Navy on disciplinary grounds
*Dismissed from any Government Service or withdrawn from any service training institution
*Convicted by a court of law for any offence involving moral turpitude
*Withdrawn from training institution on Medical grounds
*Candidate who have concealed or provided incorrect information at the time of registration

PAF Airmen/Airwomen Test Preparation
PAF Airmen Initial Test
In All Trades of PAF :
YOU WILL GO THROUGH THESE STEPS :
(a) Intelligence Test
(b) Academic Test (English / Maths / Physics)
(c) Medical Test
(d) Belief Rationalization Test
(e) Interview
(f) Final Merit List
PAF Airmen test consist of four different types and you have to pass all these tests to get through initial slelction, if you do preparation for 8 to 10 days for test, test will be just a piece of cake for you. Here I will give you information regarding each test test and also material for preparation .
If you have applied for Aero Trade,you will faced four different types of test which are as following.
1.Non-verbal and Verbal
2.physics
3.maths
4.B.R.S
✔Non-Verbal and Verbal Test
The main object of these test is to check your intelligence level,and this is the main test,where I have seen most of candidates failed to pass it.
Majority of these candidates just came to PAF Selection Centre for Tukkay ,they just think “ Test he h,pass ho gay to thek warna fail hony pe kn se zindgi khatam ho jani”.
You can easily pass this test if you have practiced for 5 to 6 days..
In Non-verbal test a diagram is shown to you and you have to just select the odd one from it,just like this there are many more no-verbal question .Here I am giving you detail of it .
✔Types of Non-Verbal Intelligence Test.
Analogies Non-Verbal Intelligence Test
Series Non-Verbal Intelligence Test
Classification Non-Verbal Intelligence Test
Just click it, and do exersize by yourself don’t take tension of time just do it conceptually ,and then check answers. Answers are available at last of each test .
Know do these 5 test of Non-vaerbal each Multiple Choice Question sould be solved
Solved with in 15 seconds .
Here I have give links just copy and paste it in your search engine J
1 . http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-5-online-solved-answer-explanation/
2. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-4-online-solved-answer-explanation/
3. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-3-online-solved-answer-explanation/
4. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-2-online-solved-answer-explanation/
5. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-1-online-solved-answer-explanation/
Same types of questions will come in test.
✔Verbal Test
Just like non-verbal different concepts of verbal questions will come in test.
These are verbal types of question and same these question will come in your test .
✔Verbal Intelligence Test
Inserting of missing letter
Inserting of missing number or figure
Words Forming
Jumbled Words
Formation of correct sentence
Alphabetical test
Completion test
Synonym test
Direction test
Spotting the stranger
Coding and decoding
Commonsense test
Multiple choice test
Arithmetic test
Good point about verbal question is that these are very easy as compared to non verbal question. Some verbal question will come in your test which are very difficult and time consuming just skip them.
After each test,result will be announced and those who fail to pass test are not permission to give next test .
Now third type of test is academic, consist of physics and math .
It’s not too much difficult the one who have just read a book once can easily do these questions. These are basic concept questions..
You have to just remember all definition and formulas of physics question, it is better to prepare all exersize MCQs of physics book .
For math test, you also have to practice some basic question of math chapters and do well preparation of all theorems statements .just crame all theorems statements and definition of math book.
Matric mars have no importance their you will see many bright students havibg more then 900 hundered marks will fail even to pass intelligence test .
For math and physics I am giving giving you link of books which are in pdf version . you will need adobe reader for it .
Just download and install it .
Then you can read books .
✔ADOBE READER
https://get.adobe.com/reader/
Download it or read it online as you wish 
✔Punjab text book:
PHYSICS10:
PHYSICS9:
⚫Math9 :⚫MATH10:
NOW FRIENDS I AM GOING TO SHARE WITH YOU A VERY IMPORTANT THING,I THINK IF YOU SOLVED THESE TEST YOU WILL 100% PASS YOUR INITIAL TEST INSHA ALLAH …
HERE IS IT
http://www.pakone.pk/intelligence-test.asp


----------



## Hamzu

✔Complete Practise material For Airman &Airwomen Test.
_____________________________________
Airman Guide
______________________________________
BRS Test ( Personality test)
✔Test 1
✔Test 2
______________________________________
Past Papers
_____________________________________
Important Physics Mcqs
_____________________________________
Intelligence test Practise Material
✔Non Verbal intelligence tests.
1.Non verbal test 1
2.Non Verbal Test 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/12r9Ou8lrQNvRiMPhcOIOaInBiSZIVBOm/view?usp=drivesdk
3.Non verbal test 3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/10yezil_ScWQ9cpC5sDrBzKyqprWNcQez/view?usp=drivesdk
4.Non verbal test 4
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XgtNmO81NHbLLdD10vk_8F3s6NzmZ-JJ/view?usp=drivesdk
5.Non verbal test 5
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1deZWfOWuCfE9th5fk966k52A3oivGNSA/view?usp=drivesdk
6.Non Verbal test 6
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1y1Gvuo253Q_0SEiGOYhx7hR_ICSUSmtr/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
✔Verbal Intelligence test Practise
1.Verbal Test 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LIWMLyWrDh7vmO2TAiOKv4Zx_1p0J8pP/view?usp=drivesdk
2.Verbal Test 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VYquHi0OXD9aSyjfl2MapcN0MAEEo3xN/view?usp=drivesdk
3.Verbal Test 3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dA4IQAj17tIF00b5mo-inLMSTFC5DqGN/view?usp=drivesdk
4.Verbal Test 4
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VnPLXfgm8VOr_ryARoyv19pEDmd4YgaI/view?usp=drivesdk
5.Verbal Test 5
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_FXm4zRVSMy3Wvt3vcJi8sH8HOC-gE49/view?usp=drivesdk
6.Verbal Test 6
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iwYTPB9152BWTWjFZ_aeLFiPQBUGovL4/view?usp=drivesdk
Both verbal and non verbals
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iP8W5ESy8zq1ZjEQK_yf5UwZNT71SZYF/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
Here are Some videos about how to solve intelligence test Questions.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Dogar super intelligence solved in vid
✔Part 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1W3pwrhQ81l4TZSQCVqIa2uzI9V9lJIAU/view?usp=drivesdk
✔Part 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1i6wXN4shp8aX_wQS6y0Jo9nCavdppVe5/view?usp=drivesdk
--------------------------------------------------------------
Super Intelligence Solved in vids
✔Verbal Portion
1.Part 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1izQuDMDdBCThV8CS-y0r-CCnW1vni9Me/view?usp=drivesdk
2.Part 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p8LQfQwotzClIin4yi3TkwML5brxQdiV/view?usp=drivesdk
3.Part 3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DVHy-NPeXdp9Z681Dva44cCOFkU1z5Kg/view?usp=drivesdk
4.Part 4
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cv-egXHyq9SETC5mRI92Ts0t6BaCtLvT/view?usp=drivesdk
✔Non Verbal Portion
1.Part 1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/134bZWsFpCMGKPmvijdgLyenMdcOBEG4M/view?usp=drivesdk
2.Part 2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14MXOE3ibnevi_LWQhBUwie0KMyx1Se4n/view?usp=drivesdk
3.Part 3
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YWVuH-z47g6vm_O82LFxe1iSUm2Pkr87/view?usp=drivesdk
______________________________________
✔Physics Class 9th
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8g85Osuxn84Q2ZwRVp1OEFxb2M/edit?pli=1
______________________________________
✔Physics class 10th
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8g85Osuxn84d05OZHFEQnp3bWs/view?pli=1
______________________________________
✔Maths Class 9th
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8g85Osuxn84b2VzaW9fSmttd1U/view?usp=sharing
______________________________________
✔Math Class 10th
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8g85Osuxn84MkJmQjRwMGhFaU0/view?pli=1
______________________________________
#Issbmaterial
#PafTestPreperation

⚫Airman Cadre
Mostly Asked Questions
Q1. What is the educational criteria for induction of Aero Tech / Aero Support?
Ans: 60% aggregate matric marks with science and 47% marks in English subject.
Q2. What is the educational criteria for induction in Provost trade?
Ans: 55% aggregate matric marks with science and 45% marks in English subject.
Q3. What is the educational criteria for induction of GC and MTD trades?
Ans: 50% aggregate matric marks with science and 45% marks in English subject.
Q4. What is the educational criteria for induction of Music trade?
Ans: Matric pass, 2nd Division (science / arts).
Q5. What is the educational criteria for induction of education instructors?
Ans: 
English - Minimum qualification is BA 2nd Division, with at least 45 % marks in English Subject.
Mathematics - Minimum qualification is BSc 2ND Division, in one of the following subject combinations and at least 45% marks in Maths Subject:-
(i) Physics, Maths A & B.
(ii) Physics, Maths, Computer Science.
(iii) Maths A & B, Statistics.
(iv) Maths, Statistics, Computer Science.
Physics – Minimum qualification is BSc 2ND Division, in one of the following subject combinations and at least 45% marks in Physics.
(i) Physics, Maths A & B.
(ii) Physics, Maths, Computer Science.
(iii) Physics, Chemistry, Maths.
(iv) Physics, Maths, Statistics.
Q6. What is the educational criteria for induction of religious teachers?
Ans: Matric pass candidates having Faregh/Fazal Sanad of Darse-Nizami from any recognized Darul Aloom or Degree of Shahada-Tul-Alamiya.
Q7. What is the minimum height criteria for induction of Aero Tech, Aero Support and music trades?
Ans: 163 cm.
Q8. What is the minimum height and eye sight criteria for induction of Provost and GC trades?
Ans: 175 cm with 6/6 eye sight both eyes without glasses.
Q9. What is the age limit for induction of Aerotrades?
Ans: 15 to 20 years.
Q10. What is the minimum height criteria for induction of education instructors and religious teachers?
Ans: 163 cm
Q11. What is the age limit for induction of Provost and GC and Music trades?
Ans: 16-22 years.
Q12. What is the age limit for induction of MTD trade?
Ans: 16-22 years (Matriculates) and 16-24 years (LTV / HTV license holders).
Q13. What is the age limit for induction of education instructors?
Ans: 22 to 28 Years.
Q14. What is the age limit for induction of religious teachers?
Ans: 25 to 28 Yearss.
Q15. What is maximum age waiver granted by the CAS?
Ans: Upper and Lower age limit by two years.
Q16. What is the relaxation in height for airmen induction?
Ans: 4 cm in case of candidates below 17 years of age and 2.5 cm for candidates below 19 years of age.
Q17. Who grants relaxation in physical
standards?
Ans: ACAS (MS) grants waiver in physical standards as per AFM 160-1.
Q18. When are vacancies advertised in newspapers for induction?
Ans: In the month of April / May for induction of education instructors and religious teachers while in the month of September / October for airmen induction.


----------



## HamiidKhann

Hamzu said:


> #Must_Read
> Following Persons can't apply in PAF as an #Airman/#Airwomen
> @Ineligibility criteria for induction of@ airmen in PAF are as under: -
> *Declared permanently unfit on medical grounds for Defence Forces
> *Candidates with dual registration at same or different I & SC for one entry
> *Dismissed from any Government Service or withdrawn from any Service Training Institution on medical or disciplinary grounds
> *Convicted by a court of law for an offence involving moral turpitude
> *Candidate whose documents are found tampered with
> *Candidates unable to qualify initial tests or final merit list thrice for induction of airmen
> *Candidates who have concealed or provided any incorrect information at the time of registration
> Ineligibility criteria for induction of education instructor in PAF are as under:
> *Suspended/withdrawn from PAF / Army / Navy on disciplinary grounds
> *Dismissed from any Government Service or withdrawn from any service training institution
> *Convicted by a court of law for any offence involving moral turpitude
> *Withdrawn from training institution on Medical grounds
> *Candidate who have concealed or provided incorrect information at the time of registration
> 
> PAF Airmen/Airwomen Test Preparation
> PAF Airmen Initial Test
> In All Trades of PAF :
> YOU WILL GO THROUGH THESE STEPS :
> (a) Intelligence Test
> (b) Academic Test (English / Maths / Physics)
> (c) Medical Test
> (d) Belief Rationalization Test
> (e) Interview
> (f) Final Merit List
> PAF Airmen test consist of four different types and you have to pass all these tests to get through initial slelction, if you do preparation for 8 to 10 days for test, test will be just a piece of cake for you. Here I will give you information regarding each test test and also material for preparation .
> If you have applied for Aero Trade,you will faced four different types of test which are as following.
> 1.Non-verbal and Verbal
> 2.physics
> 3.maths
> 4.B.R.S
> ✔Non-Verbal and Verbal Test
> The main object of these test is to check your intelligence level,and this is the main test,where I have seen most of candidates failed to pass it.
> Majority of these candidates just came to PAF Selection Centre for Tukkay ,they just think “ Test he h,pass ho gay to thek warna fail hony pe kn se zindgi khatam ho jani”.
> You can easily pass this test if you have practiced for 5 to 6 days..
> In Non-verbal test a diagram is shown to you and you have to just select the odd one from it,just like this there are many more no-verbal question .Here I am giving you detail of it .
> ✔Types of Non-Verbal Intelligence Test.
> Analogies Non-Verbal Intelligence Test
> Series Non-Verbal Intelligence Test
> Classification Non-Verbal Intelligence Test
> Just click it, and do exersize by yourself don’t take tension of time just do it conceptually ,and then check answers. Answers are available at last of each test .
> Know do these 5 test of Non-vaerbal each Multiple Choice Question sould be solved
> Solved with in 15 seconds .
> Here I have give links just copy and paste it in your search engine J
> 1 . http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-5-online-solved-answer-explanation/
> 2. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-4-online-solved-answer-explanation/
> 3. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-3-online-solved-answer-explanation/
> 4. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-2-online-solved-answer-explanation/
> 5. http://gotest.pk/forces/non-verbal-test/intelligence-1-online-solved-answer-explanation/
> Same types of questions will come in test.
> ✔Verbal Test
> Just like non-verbal different concepts of verbal questions will come in test.
> These are verbal types of question and same these question will come in your test .
> ✔Verbal Intelligence Test
> Inserting of missing letter
> Inserting of missing number or figure
> Words Forming
> Jumbled Words
> Formation of correct sentence
> Alphabetical test
> Completion test
> Synonym test
> Direction test
> Spotting the stranger
> Coding and decoding
> Commonsense test
> Multiple choice test
> Arithmetic test
> Good point about verbal question is that these are very easy as compared to non verbal question. Some verbal question will come in your test which are very difficult and time consuming just skip them.
> After each test,result will be announced and those who fail to pass test are not permission to give next test .
> Now third type of test is academic, consist of physics and math .
> It’s not too much difficult the one who have just read a book once can easily do these questions. These are basic concept questions..
> You have to just remember all definition and formulas of physics question, it is better to prepare all exersize MCQs of physics book .
> For math test, you also have to practice some basic question of math chapters and do well preparation of all theorems statements .just crame all theorems statements and definition of math book.
> Matric mars have no importance their you will see many bright students havibg more then 900 hundered marks will fail even to pass intelligence test .
> For math and physics I am giving giving you link of books which are in pdf version . you will need adobe reader for it .
> Just download and install it .
> Then you can read books .
> ✔ADOBE READER
> https://get.adobe.com/reader/
> Download it or read it online as you wish
> ✔Punjab text book:
> PHYSICS10:
> PHYSICS9:
> ⚫Math9 :⚫MATH10:
> NOW FRIENDS I AM GOING TO SHARE WITH YOU A VERY IMPORTANT THING,I THINK IF YOU SOLVED THESE TEST YOU WILL 100% PASS YOUR INITIAL TEST INSHA ALLAH …
> HERE IS IT
> http://www.pakone.pk/intelligence-test.asp



Dear brother, 
Do you have any books for SPSSC Mechanical Engineering? Pls I am in serious need for any information regarding where to prepare from for initial test of SPSSC mechanical engineering


----------

